# Ausgabe Muster



## fha-anfänger (29. Sep 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu in Java, und suche seit heute morgen eine Lösung für ein Simples Problem. Der Auftrag ist ein Programm der folgendes Programm ausgiebt: 
/---------
-/--------
--/-------
---/------
----/-----
-----/----
------/---
-------/--
--------/-
---------/

hat jemand eine idee? nen tipp den ich bekam, mit dem ich aber auch nich weiter komme ist, dass der Querstrich in der ersten Zeile an erster Stelle, bei der zweiten Zeile an zweiter Stelle usw usw ist.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, und entschuldigung für meine menschliche Dummheit^^


----------



## w0ddes (29. Sep 2010)

Ideen hab ich, Lösung gibts aber nicht, den Hausaufgaben werden hier nicht gemacht! 

Ein zweidimensionales Array + 2 for-Schleifen + 1 if-Abfrage ! Und damit ist schon mehr als genug gesagt!


----------



## fha-anfänger (29. Sep 2010)

schon klar, habe ja von der lösung nich viel, es geht ja ums lernen =) 
danke für die schnelle Antwort, ich glaube schon fast, dass ichs bligge^^


----------



## AmunRa (29. Sep 2010)

```
for(int i=0; i<10; i++) {
          for (int j=0;j<10;j++){
        	  if (i==j){
        		  System.out.print('/');
        	  }else{
        		  System.out.print('-');
        	  }
          }
          System.out.println("");
```

ich hatte gerade zeit

viel spass mit deiner HÜ


----------



## ARadauer (29. Sep 2010)

fha-anfänger hat gesagt.:


> schon klar, habe ja von der lösung nich viel, es geht ja ums lernen =)
> danke für die schnelle Antwort, ich glaube schon fast, dass ichs bligge^^



klar...:lol: drum fragst du auch beim ersten beispiel dass dir der lehrer gegeben hat ein forum..


----------

